# Stoner Cat 22.6



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

*Could you please provide me some info on Stoner boats? These boats have me very intrigued. They look great and are affordable. *

*How is the Stoner Cat?? Anybody own one? Ride in one?*

*Thank you!*


----------



## wildstreak (May 4, 2006)

I have not ridden on one. But I did look at the one Stoner had at the Corpus Boat Show. It looked like a nice boat and the price is definitely right. Just as a thought, I think it is similar in price to a 21 Tran Cat based on Tran's website.

Good Luck!


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I fished out of one one day years ago with Marvin Strakos (MS guide service) It was an ice cream day so the hull felt good .

He has a website so I'd google him up and ask him. He said he had been using Stoner for a long time. The boat appeared to be built like a brick *&^% house.


----------



## super cat (Sep 16, 2005)

I do own a Stoner Super Cat, bought it over a year ago now. It is the best boat I have ever owned, fits the needs better than any other and I have owned several bay boats, flat boats and bass boats. This one does it all. It floats, with a load, in 8" of water, try that with most others. It gets up, with a load, in less than a foot of water, 10" actually. It runs, all day, in less than 5" of water.
I know this sounds crazy but it is true, it really does a great job. I keep it in corpus and fish the Laguna Madra from Shamrock down to the 9 mile hole and everything in between with it and am totally happy with the performance. I had 2 of the Mosca 22' boats and while they are nice, well-built boats, they will not perform with the Super Cat, but then nothing else does either.


----------



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

Mike,

Thank you for the post. Have you compared it to at flatscat or trans cat? What do yo have on it? What does it top out at?

Thanks!


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

I fished on many stoner boats when I was younger. I don't recall how the ride was, but we always had lots of fun on them. I had to quit fishing out of those boats when I finally got a real job.  

Jeff


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I have fished in two. They would run shallow and like one poster above said...they are built of the brick....

I didn't know they are making a cat now. I may have to take a look too!

Looks like they have very little info here, unfortunately:

http://www.stonerskiffs.com/

Anyone know what the hull runs on the 22.6 cat? We have a good motor.


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Says $13500 here....

http://www.stonerskiffs.com/services2.html


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

At the Texas International Boat Show recently in Corpus, Stoner had a bare hull and nice trailer listed at $16,800 I believe. Of course this was completely unrigged. But a nice looking boat for sure.

Sonny


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I build the trailers for him and they are great I have ran the Majek cat and the Trans cat I have a place in Rockport and have been triing to buy a Stoner for the last 10 yrs (a used one ) found just one of his old skiff models but this cat is sweet. I have seen in them. Rock solid and well built ! The 23tops out at 57.6 with a 150 ! The other boats like to trac to the side this one is straight as an arrow no slap up the middle in a good chop I was down taken 2 trailers a couple of weeks ago when that last hard front came in (Easter) He was down at the land cut fishing I asked how it was coming back up he said not bad passed every body hugged the shore line and goose the gas ! I have listed them in the 2 Cool Classifieds call him or me Iam working on getting one up to Houston The Yellow one is fine !


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I should have a new hull up first part of the week Iam taking another trailer down this weekend and bring a hull back to try and get some more of these good riding boats out on the water !


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Brand new I have it up on lake conroe


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

will custom build see classifieds for more info


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Man that's a nice looking rig. I see on the website that Stoner has a patent pending on this hull. What exactly has the patent been applied for?


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

the design on the bottom of the boat is quite different


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

paragod said:


> the design on the bottom of the boat is quite different


That's cool. I was just asking out of curiousity. I know they don't give patents away, so it has to be something other than "quite different from other boats" , it also has to serve some demonstratable, measurable purpose.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

*Stoner*

I have looked at this model at it is super nice. My question is this for those who know Stoner. Why will he not rate the boat for a bigger engine. I think this boat is awesome but needs a few functional changes that I am not sure he is willing to make. This is just my 2 cents. My B-I-L is strongly considering one. 1) needs to add a console that has a built in livewell on the front. I have not seen one that is setup with a livewell. 2) front lids need to be placed on top of the front deck. It is a pain to have to get on your hands and knees to get something out of storage. He should build the lids himself like he did on the older style stoners. I dont know why boat builders still use plastic lids....they dont last. 3) The rod holder layout he has on the sides is a bit odd. 4) needs to be rated for more engine. Load that sucker down with 5 people and enough stuff to stay the weekend at the fishing cabin and that 150 (Max HP) will dog.

With negs out of the way, this boat has unreal potential. This may be one of the few boats out there that can run SUPER shallow, have a smooth dry ride, and is very quick. It just needs to be "modernized" a little bit with functional touches. The hull is truly very unique. Again, this is only my 2 cents.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I kind of like the hatches on the bulkhead and not the deck. One, your not walking on hatches and two, there is no such thing as a dry hatch lid.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

needs to be rated for more engine. Load that sucker down with 5 people and enough stuff to stay the weekend at the fishing cabin and that 150 (Max HP) will dog.

I have seen one with a 200 E-Tec, so hp shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## cudacat (Dec 14, 2006)

I think if the boat is over 20' you can put whatever hp you want, may void warranty tough


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Stuart said:


> I kind of like the hatches on the bulkhead and not the deck. One, your not walking on hatches and two, there is no such thing as a dry hatch lid.


Stoners original hatches never leaked on my boat. They were built by him. All boat manufactures should build their own hatches. Plastic ones are horrible. Just spent almost 500.00 to replace mine on my Majek.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

irbjd said:


> needs to be rated for more engine. Load that sucker down with 5 people and enough stuff to stay the weekend at the fishing cabin and that 150 (Max HP) will dog.
> 
> I have seen one with a 200 E-Tec, so hp shouldn't be an issue.


Problem is that I don't think Stoner rated it for that. He probably won't honor the warranty with that motor. I could be wrong. I dont think he really likes big motors. Some major tournaments will not allow you to use a boat with a motor bigger than what it was rated for. I bet that boat moved with the 200 on it.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*No Foam*

I've heard they have no foam in them. Makes 'em sinkable. You might want to check with Stoner to confirm.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

My Redfin only had a 150 me and 2 guys and or stuff would run 39.5 and it was a dog ! The 22.6 runs 57mph with a 150 and get on plane in spitt!  Would u like the T&H Alum lids ? Give me some in put and Ill see what he says I ll pull it across the scale and see what it weighs empty I know what the trailers weight is the yellow one is cool looking also !


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

What 150 and what prop got that boat to 57? A little hard to believe but very impressive if true! 

Boats with no tunnel that are built for speed (like Majek Extreme for example) won't run that fast with a 150.

My TranCat with a 250 does about that. I've had it to 63 but only with some chop, light load, etc. I think with a 150, it would probably be running mid 40's.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

He said it was a yamaha 150 56.7 gps I have a Extreme and is almost twice the weight we are looking at changing over to this boat for duck hunts in place of the Majek


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Mike what do u have on yours? 

Iam looking for the best way to rig this out for speed economy and price Iam looking at 140 Suz 2 stroke ? or Merc 135 Opitmax Bobs plate and NFB steering


----------



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

Gents, I really like these boats. Will the company consider having a raised platform? Also, I would really prefer to have a built in bait well. Current boat doesn't have it and it is a pain in the rear.

THANK you for the conversation and info!


----------



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

Does it have the foam in it? I really like that on my boatright!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

please call Robert and ask him I guess u mean raised console the front and rear deck is raised


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

deancope said:


> I've heard they have no foam in them. Makes 'em sinkable. You might want to check with Stoner to confirm.


Does anyone have an answer to this question?


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

There is no foam in the boat the 17 dose it has to per USCG The gray and the yellow are SOLD ! I still have the teal.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Another teal one just came out of the mold set it up the way u wont ! Heres a deal a free Bobs Jackplate !


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

How bad of a idea is it to place a motor, say 50HP over what the boat is rated? I understand that some tournaments wont let you enter if you are over powered, Im just asking from a safety stand point.


----------



## fishanywhere (May 21, 2004)

Laguna Freak said:


> I've heard they have no foam in them. Makes 'em sinkable. You might want to check with Stoner to confirm.


Yep and someone also fell off one, crashed it into a floater, it went completely through the floater, and ended up beaching itself. It was damaged, though, think it had a scratch. I wouldn't worry too much about sinking a Stoner.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Foam or more glass ???? Foam cheaper lets put more foam to make it rigid. Some one on here is redoing a 1986 that they just abused to all get out. That old boat has 5 stringers in it! I have cut alot of boats open and most only have 2 The teal one in the mold sold so pick your color !


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Found a brand new 2006 V-max 150 5 hrs on it 8600.00 would make a great rig at a good price


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

To my knowledge Suzuki doesn't make a 2 stroke 140 anymore, and if they did like years past,Parts might be an issue? Just 2 cents for review. 
I would be Highly interested in seeing this boat do 57 mph, with a 150HP, not saying it didn't happen just would like to see it. Because I would probably buy one soon if it does.



paragod said:


> Mike what do u have on yours?
> 
> Iam looking for the best way to rig this out for speed economy and price Iam looking at 140 Suz 2 stroke ? or Merc 135 Opitmax Bobs plate and NFB steering


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

57mph with a Yam 150? I have a 22' Stoner Skiff / 150 Yam. I'd have to see it to believe it. And I'd be damned impressed.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

The one guy in this thread that I can tell actually owns one and could clear a couple of things up has been silent since his first and only post on 2cool.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Man if some one would just buy one and lets rig it and see! Iam boat poor or Id do it someone has to have one so I can get true hard facts ! I cant keep up with him on the trailers so someone's Buying them up !:hairout:This one is the only one hagging around !


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Mellow Yellow


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Just got off the phone with 2 Stoner Cat owners one with a 2004 150 Evinrude running a 18 pitch 4 blade 52.2 GPS at 5200rpms second 2006 Etech 150 17pitch 50.9 5200 rpms


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

The green is sold and a 17 footer is being poured it is sold also Iam going down to pick up the yellow one next ! Customer has a 2005 135 Opitmax but still no new 150 to try


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't know the gear ratio of the older Evinrude, but the ETEC 150 (1.85 gear ratio according to their web page) with a 17 pitch prop at 5200 rpm's will go 45.24 mph with 0 slip (which is impossible) meaning a real speed of somewhere around 42 or so. No matter what hull you put it on, those speeds you all claim with this boat are impossible (unless the pitch or rpm stated is wrong).


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I will let it rest when I get one with a 150 Ill test it my self ! The green one is getting 135 Optimax and Ill see what it dose !


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Well he changed his mind it now has a 115 Optimax 18 pitch Mirage prop out of the boX 40.1 MPH with me and a tank of fuel 4900rpms ! I think thats pretty good and I have seen it done it so its fact !


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Theoretical speed is 40.4mph for that set up. Sounds like your prop is doing a great job, and it is impressive for a motor that small to be able to turn that much prop with a boat that size! It sounds like it is definitely one of the faster cat hulls out there.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I think this prop is right on the money ! I am waiting for longer hoses from BMS so I can finish hooking up the plate I mounted the pump up front in the big helm seat to keep it nice and dry cant wait I may have to put a Shallow blaster on it Iam getting a alot of blow up at higher speeds but Ill wait for the hoses first to see if going up a bit will stop it I looked at Roberts today and he is mounted just a bit higher than me and hes not running a plate so I think the lift will stop it


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Got the hoses on and it it runs great ! The lift stopped the splash over the transom on plain can run her all the way up on plain and no prop slip and keeps 20 lbs H20 preasure takes a mild turn all the way up with no blow out or slip ! Shes all rigged out and the owner picked it up last night !


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Just brought up a nice light blue rig same lay out as the green one ! And have 1 white one almost ready and 1 in the mold !


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I updated the classifieds I have this blue one prerigged for a Merc now


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I will have hard speed numbers for all that feel the need for speed and were asking how fast this thing will run I put a Mariner Mag 3 150 I had on it and if u are a real motor head you know this is the same as the XR6 and its a hot motor so it should compare to the efi's even though its a older carb motor its lighter and the Mags and XR6's were about 165 hp so we will see in the morning!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Man its rough out their ! Ok I couldnt run it all the way open it was blowing about 25 and the lake is crowded But with these bad conditions with a stock Merc 14.5x19p Alum she would do 44mph by gps at 4700.rpms will get up in less than a boat lenght running that fast trimed up there is nothing but the back to feet of the boat touching the water so push it WOT and play with the prop it will be a true high 40 or low 50 boat she keeps 18 lbs of water preasure with it jacked all the way up and no cav plate on it I didnt spill my drink or get wet So for all that asked thes are true numbers with what I have and its not to bad for a 22.5 ft hull with a old 150 Merc! Be Safe out their !


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Just off the lake


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I got a 2007 Verado check the Classifieds !!!!!!


----------



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

This thread has become more of an advertisement than boating info. I am truly interested in the boat. Will be buying something new this or next summer and wanted to start doing my homework.

Is there a way that I can end this thread? It has gotten off the original point of getting people who own one or have fished out of them to voice their opinions.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

ok from now on Ill keep all the new pics over on the classifieds so if Mont would like LOCK IT


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Blue boat above 17,800 I need it gone last one for 2007 see classifieds


----------

